# Horses for Courses!



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

We recently moved Dylan and Bethan to their new home!

The cave complex they've lived in for the last two years is now being reformed and made into cavehouses.....so it was time for them to go.

They're now in a family run farm on the other side of town....in fact the guy who runs it was the one who'd transported Dylan and Bethan in the past.

Dylan (being a nutter) didn't want to cooperate getting in the transporter so he ended up getting the electric prod stick up his ass a few times. While attempting to kick one of the guys in the head at the same time. He never changes!

Anyway....him and Bethan have their own compound now....










.....and lots of new friends!


















































































Hopefully they've found a permanent home now!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

They look really happy Pete. I¡ll show my daughter these piccies, she's totally obsessed with donkeys and horses. You're such a softy really!

Jo xxx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

I like looking at Equines Jo....but i'm not a huge fan of them.....the wife is!

I'm The Dog Man!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> I like looking at Equines Jo....but i'm not a huge fan of them.....the wife is!
> 
> I'm The Dog Man!



I'm sure you are Xtreme :wacko::tongue1:

Jo xxxx


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

My son's obsessed with horses too. He had his first riding lesson (aged 4) a few weeks ago when we were back in the UK. We have had a very horsey weekend this weekend too - to kick off the Fuengirola feria first they had a horse taming competition in the bullring and then today it was horse and carriages. My son ran all the way down the Paseo following the parade all the way to the fairground. And I still couldnt get him to go to bed tonight! Its me thats exhausted!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Great photos, Xtreme. Sure they will be happy. I like the idea of the prod stick. I suppose you use it keep all the sub-30 guapitas away.


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> I like the idea of the prod stick. I suppose you use it keep all the sub-30 guapitas away.


I reckon these women on here could use some electric shock treatment Steve!


----------

